# Recommended Reading?



## Jessquoi (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm a huuuuuuuuuuuge fan of Harry Potter, some of my other favourites are the His Dark Materials series and The Edge Chronicles. I like fantasy that is emotionally moving yet also comical like Harry Potter. I'm not very into violent novels. Can anyone recommend some good reading that might suite my taste?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Feb 21, 2013)

Patrick Rothfuss - "The Name of the Wind" & it's sequel "A Wise Man's Fears".

Although I tend to like very gritty fatnasy, this author stands out with work I really enjoyed that I wouldn't readily consider in my wheelhouse.


----------



## Jessquoi (Feb 21, 2013)

I read that, it was like finding a new best friend. That was until I got to the Felurian section and some of the parts after. As a female, I found it insulting (no matter how Kvoth seemed to press that it wasn't). I was disappointed by that. But I'll probably still read the third book.


----------



## wordwalker (Feb 21, 2013)

Actually, my usual picks aren't on the funny side, and some have more than their share of violence. But:


George R. R. Martin --definitely grim, but everyone should know what the fuss is about.
Guy Gavriel Kay. (Some of us are trying to get him, Martin, and Rothfuss listed as the top three out today).
Brandon Sanderson.
Greg Keyes.
Robin Hobb.


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 21, 2013)

Jessquoi said:


> I'm a huuuuuuuuuuuge fan of Harry Potter, some of my other favourites are the His Dark Materials series and The Edge Chronicles. I like fantasy that is emotionally moving yet also comical like Harry Potter. I'm not very into violent novels. Can anyone recommend some good reading that might suite my taste?



Try Steven Brust's _The Phoenix Guards_. Plenty of funny bits, great dialogue. You'll come to really like the characters. And the action is more swashbuckling and less gritty.


----------



## James Lecky (Feb 21, 2013)

The Face in the Frost by John Bellairs might be worth a try - funny, moving and clever - Elidor by Alan Garner is also something of a classic, or even, although this might be stating the obvious C.S Lewis' Narnia books (personal favourites of mine)


----------



## The Unseemly (Feb 22, 2013)

An interesting fantasy writer who's polish, and who's really quite good but not that well known, is Andzej Sapkowski and his witcher series. Plenty of intellectual links between the fantasy and real life. "S more for adults though.


----------



## Darkblade (Feb 22, 2013)

Patrick Rothfuss's _The Name of the Wind_. A well constructed fantasy world blending sympathetic magic with physics to create an interesting experience. I have yet to read further into the series so I cannot vouche for them but in the first book at least it takes a rather determined non-violent stance, trying to solve most problems by out witting the antagonists rather than directly fighting them.


----------

